# New Ryobi won't start (can't pull)



## SrJ (Mar 11, 2006)

So I may have made a $100 mistake here. Last fall I bought this Ryobi trimmer, the only gas I had at the time of needing to trim was ~1.4 (or so) gallons. I dumped the 2-cycle oil in (enough to treat 1 gal) poured it in, and fired her up. Ran it probably 3-4 min that time, today I fired it up ran it for 7-8 min before it slowed then stopped. The pull rope is impossible to pull at this point. Is it dead? What are some quick checks to do before I "declare it" and pick up another trimmer at the store (and tell my wife I oopsed).

Thanks,


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

My guess is the rod bearing is blown. First pull the muffler and look for scoring on the piston/cylinder. It is possible that they look OK. Next you will need to remove the carb and then remove the engine backplate by removing the 4 screws. You will then be able to see the crank and rod.... my guess is you will see the rod bearing is trashed.

Where did you buy it? Also, if you do this let us know what you find.


----------



## SrJ (Mar 11, 2006)

It came from Home Depot, unfortunately it was bought last nov / oct or so. I'll have to do a quick check to see if I have the tools to pull the stuff, I've got some torx laying around.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

They do have a 1 to 2 year warr. but if it was run with the incorrect fuel mixture they won't cover it. What I would do is return it to HD for warr. repair and see if they will cover it.... you might get lucky. This is a common problem with MTD (makes Ryobi brand) engines... depending on the damage our shop may or may not cover it... mostly depends on if there is piston/cylinder damage. Different shops have different standards... HD repair shops then to be more picky.


----------



## SrJ (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks for the info, I'll probably take it by there tomorrow and see what happens, they can only say no. I've never messed with an engine before and don't really have a place to do it so if they say no I'll chalk it up on the "whoops" list and get a new one. (plus attempting any repair myself will not pass the WAF (Wife Acceptance Factor).

Thanks for your help and input Hank.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Was this the same mix as last season?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Yeah... just tell them it stopped running and force the repair tech to make the decision... might catch him on a good day LOL!!!!


----------

